# First night butterflies



## WellWornTraveller (Jan 30, 2016)

Morning All.

I am planning to catch the Calais ferry (Not too early) on Sunday 6th March and to allow for delays, I want to stop near Rouen rather than drive on to Tours for the first night. Has anybody stopped in that area lately.  Is the site at Cleres (49,60228 1,11667 Camperstop page 330) useable? Will the electric be on? Any hints?

Thanks

:wacko::wacko:


----------



## pughed2 (Jan 30, 2016)

*wildcamping*

hello wwt you should have no trouble at all finding a decent lay bye or wildcamp spot in france...........I landed at Calais middle of the night a year or two ago heading for spain..........took the road towards st omer, and after about 10 miles huge laybye onleft hand side well off carriageway........curtains pulled, blinds closed, earplugs in, doors locked and did not wake up till about 1100.............obviously, if you are looking to wildcamp you need to be on an A road (N route in france or smaller), and the wildcamp spots are everywhere really.....eyes open......good luck ....steve bristol


----------



## Skar (Jan 30, 2016)

If you are driving that far then I would suggest that you drive a bit further and clear Rouen when it's quiet on a Sunday.


----------



## roamingman (Jan 30, 2016)

When we stopped in  Rouen we found a car park on the road leaving on the right hand side, if you look up to the cliffs on the left you can see building that is half out side the cliff and half inside, on the left hand side of the car park is the river.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 30, 2016)

If we're stopping near Rouen then we usually head for Totes as there is a big layby just our side and you can pickup the 151/150 in the morning and you go over the bridge and you should be through Rouen in about 10 minutes :wave:


----------



## TJBi (Jan 30, 2016)

WellWornTraveller said:


> Morning All.
> 
> I am planning to catch the Calais ferry (Not too early) on Sunday 6th March and to allow for delays, I want to stop near Rouen rather than drive on to Tours for the first night. Has anybody stopped in that area lately.  Is the site at Cleres (49,60228 1,11667 Camperstop page 330) useable? Will the electric be on? Any hints?
> 
> ...



I've never been there, but CCI indicates that electricity is available using a token that can be bought at certain local shops (€5 for 6 hours), so availability (of the token) is likely to depend on your time of arrival.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 30, 2016)

It is a free aire open all year so it should be OK, as TJBi said you would have to get there at the right time for electricity, virtual tour shows a good view of it


----------



## alcam (Jan 30, 2016)

WellWornTraveller said:


> Morning All.
> 
> I am planning to catch the Calais ferry (Not too early) on Sunday 6th March and to allow for delays, I want to stop near Rouen rather than drive on to Tours for the first night. Has anybody stopped in that area lately.  Is the site at Cleres (49,60228 1,11667 Camperstop page 330) useable? Will the electric be on? Any hints?
> 
> ...



You can stop in Rouen on the quayside . Might be in camperstop


----------



## noarlunga (Jan 30, 2016)

TJBi said:


> I've never been there, but CCI indicates that electricity is available using a token that can be bought at certain local shops (€5 for 6 hours), so availability (of the token) is likely to depend on your time of arrival.



Camperstop  2015 says the services are not available in November, December, January and February. That's usually because of the water supply freezing so I don't know if that includes the leccy.

J


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 30, 2016)

If driving through Centre of Rouen, which you will if using the quayside aire, just be aware that following Sat Nav you can easily been drawn to the lane for a low underpass. I think it is because you are looking for a left hand turn and the underpass is on left before the junction you need. Any way if that theory is wrong hopefully you are now aware of it. There have been many accidents there - a lot more than Carol (sorry Carol).


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jan 31, 2016)

*First Night Butterflies*

Hi Folks,

Having taken all your ideas into consideration and had a look on that earth thingy I have decided to spend the first night at the Oissel site as it looks easy to get away from in the morning and on the route to Tours without going through the middle of Rouen. So if anybody is travelling the same day come and give HotelKill FiveFive a knock.

Thanks again everybody for your help.  It is always easier when you talk to the experienced mohomers.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 31, 2016)

Safe journey and have a great adventure :wave:


----------



## Skar (Jan 31, 2016)

WellWornTraveller said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Having taken all your ideas into consideration and had a look on that earth thingy I have decided to spend the first night at the Oissel site as it looks easy to get away from in the morning and on the route to Tours without going through the middle of Rouen. So if anybody is travelling the same day come and give HotelKill FiveFive a knock.
> 
> Thanks again everybody for your help.  It is always easier when you talk to the experienced mohomers.



I'll be 24 hours ahead of you and heading for Spain, keep an eye out for me!


----------

